# Help Getting an IT Job in Munich



## viperbmw69

Hello I am new to the Forum. My Wife and I would let to move to Munich Soon probably next year. I am a IT (Networking) Professional I have multiple Certifications Cisco and CompTia. I also hold a B.S. In Information System Security. I have over 4 years experience in Internet Service Providers Networking. Do not want to bother you with the details. I am very curious how do I go about getting a Job in Munich? I speak little German. I know I could probably get a Job with the U.S. Government over there maybe... But this is very difficult. 

I know about the fact that companies have to prove that a EU citizen can not do the job before hiring me. That can be a problem. My concern is how big of a problem? Were do i go to start? Who do I talk to? Recruiters maybe? Which Ones? 

Thanks any Advise Helps me we Love Germany I was Stationed there for 3 years while in the US military. My Wife and I went on Vacation there and we love it. 

Thanks


----------



## vronchen

about once a month I read somewhere in the news that there is a shortage of skilled workers in Germany that needs to be filled with foreign workers. no idea how hard it is for non-EU citizen to find a job, but I have definitely read in this forum that some managed to do it. so its not impossible.
Here is an article about jobs in Munich that contains links to job agencies
Jobs in Munich

you could also look at the websites of big international companies that have offices in Munich.

if you are not set on Munich, look at jobs at sap, bosch, siemens, etc.
I think big companies are your best option if you don't speak german. you may also look for headhunters.

if you do apply for a job, note that we use a different style of resumes in germany. resumes usually contain personal information such as date of birth and marital status, and also a professional picture.

good luck


----------

